# RIP MC Junior. Hardcore legend



## AaronGTi

MC Junior sadly passed away today.
It was announced earlier on Facebook by a few DJ's & MC's of the UK Hardcore scene.

Junior was the main vocalist for Happy Hardcore duo Force & Styles with tracks such as: Paradise & Dreams, Pacific Sun & Pretty Green Eyes.

Junior was an absolute legend in the hardcore scene and considered as one of the finest vocalist's in hardcore.

Here is a video of MC Junior & Mike Di Scala aka DJ Re-Con/Ultrabeat at HTID In The Sun performing Pretty Green Eyes.






This might not mean anything to most of you but hey.
I'll never forget the first time I seen him perform, was at HTID24 he was B2B with MC WHizzkid for the "Morning Glory" with DJ's Force & Breeze.
Best set of my life!

Regards
Aaron


----------



## sebjonesy

sad times  RIP!


----------



## Mike-93

very sad news when i heard about this.

First, and sadly only, time i saw him perform was at Global Gathering in either '09 or '10 with Force on the decks. Put on one hell of a show.

Nice to see there are a few ravers on here though! do you guys still rave? theres an essential platinum themed raverbaby in northampton soon, can't wait!


----------



## ant13

sad indeed


----------



## AaronGTi

Mike-93 said:


> very sad news when i heard about this.
> 
> First, and sadly only, time i saw him perform was at Global Gathering in either '09 or '10 with Force on the decks. Put on one hell of a show.
> 
> Nice to see there are a few ravers on here though! do you guys still rave? theres an essential platinum themed raverbaby in northampton soon, can't wait!


Last time I seen Junior was at HTID28 Summer Gathering.
He was on with Force B2B Dougal in the outside lake arena, was at the custard factory in birmingham.

Havent been to a big rave for a while only smll local ones. 
Have been to many though including HTID, Raverbaby, Uproar, Hardcore Heaven.
Best set of mine was HTID24 Morning Glory set Breeze B2B Force with MC's Junior & Whizzkid.

Great times.


----------



## jonezy

RIP, never got chance to see him live unfotunatly...


----------



## Bowden769

RIP MC Junior


----------



## Griffiths Detailing

Showing my age here, I seen him live lots of times at club kinetic stoke and once at the hard dock Liverpool. Between 95-99 until I joined the army. 

I seen him again in 2006 in some scouse house club in Liverpool doing pretty green eyes with ultrabeat. 


RIP


----------



## AaronGTi

Chris Griffiths said:


> Showing my age here, I seen him live lots of times at club kinetic stoke and once at the hard dock Liverpool. Between 95-99 until I joined the army.
> 
> I seen him again in 2006 in some scouse house club in Liverpool doing pretty green eyes with ultrabeat.
> 
> RIP


Mike Di Scala the vocalist for Ultrabeat does a bit of Scouse alongside DJ Squad-E aka Hypasonic.

The PGE duet is awesome, seen that as well. 
Re-Con has the amazing vocals but when Junior kicked in, it just had that old skool feel to it. Brilliant!!


----------

